# Awkward Moments



## Mrkinator (Mar 21, 2011)

Awkward Moments: 
This movie is a compilation of every day awkward moments, and how the main character Randy solves them.
[youtube]FK70MGW3gzE[/youtube]

This was my first time using Adobe After Effects, but by the last scene, I had gotten the hang of it. In my opinion, I think the VFX looks odd, because it's in HD, yet the footage was shot in SD. I played around with some HD stock footage after I finished Awkward Moments, and the effects looked better on that. I used clips from the Action Essentials 2 pack to create the blood, shells, and muzzle flashes.

Questions/Comments/Constructive Criticism would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Here's the sequel! 

[youtube]PfTOA4xmGXI[/youtube]


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 21, 2011)

lol That's pretty funny. One question, how did you get away with using a fake gun in a school?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

I watched the vid without sound, I could tell what every situation was about. hehe.


----------



## Mrkinator (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. We actually got the gun from the media arts teacher! She had a bag of four or five guns hidden in her office, hahah. She let the secretary know that we were going to be using a gun and it was all good.

The first time we filmed the scene where I get shot by the ATM, a teacher walked out as I fell to the floor. She freaked out a little, but we let her know we were filming, and it was all clear


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha Thanks for the info, anyways, nice job.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 22, 2011)

Didn't Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold make videos in school about shooting each other? :0


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Hahaha! That was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, nice job.


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 4, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> Didn't Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold make videos in school about shooting each other? :0
> Yeah, I think they made a video about being hit men for hire...Originally, we just had Nathan slap me in the face. The gun was an after thought.
> 
> QUOTE(Gamerfan123 @ Mar 22 2011, 06:08 AM) Hahaha! That was funny.
> ...


Thanks! We're in the middle of making a sequel, which should be done by the end of the week.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL! badass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with the sequel you're making.


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 10, 2011)

And here's the sequel!

[youtube]PfTOA4xmGXI[/youtube]

I spent a lot of time on the After Effects on this one. We had some shots that I didn't really think through when filming, so some of the effects were tough to pull off.


----------



## infinete (Apr 10, 2011)

Very funny, well done man!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 11, 2011)

Dude, what are you gonna do next? These are great!


----------



## overlord00 (Apr 11, 2011)

that was nice. well played.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> And here's the sequel!
> 
> [youtube]PfTOA4xmGXI[/youtube]
> 
> I spent a lot of time on the After Effects on this one. We had some shots that I didn't really think through when filming, so some of the effects were tough to pull off.


Hahaha! I lol'd when I watched this! It's funny man and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, very well done and good job! I like this better than the other one.


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, it means a lot! I've been getting lots of positive response, so it's good to see we've entertained a few people (except my mother...I don't think she enjoyed seeing me getting shot).


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, it means a lot! I've been getting lots of positive response, so it's good to see we've entertained a few people (except my mother...I don't think she enjoyed seeing me getting shot).


Your mother doesn't want you to to be hurt by others. She cares for you very much that's because she's your mother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (LOL! Sorry for my bad English. ^^''')


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 11, 2011)

No no, I totally understand. I'm sure if I had kids, I'd feel the same. Besides the violent content, she enjoyed it


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

Mrkinator said:
			
		

> No no, I totally understand. I'm sure if I had kids, I'd feel the same. Besides the violent content, she enjoyed it


I bet that your mother laugh besides the violent content. And maybe she's thinking that you're good in acting.


----------

